# Ghost Shrimp 101



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

So I'm thinking of getting ghost shrimp. I really need to know all there is to them (Food, how many, care, etc). I have my betta in a ten gallon by himself.

Question 1: Do they need AQ salt?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

My oldest ghost shrimp is currently 8 months old, so I must be doing something right. They don't care if they are in groups or not, but they are cheap, and more is better! Mine eat only betta pellets and algea wafers. The pellets are more important than the algea wafers. I try to feed mine 2 pellets a day. They are easy to care for. As long as you feed them and keep the water clean they will be happy. They need caves to hide in, and anything with an unusual texture (ex. Bumpy, crevices, cracks, etc...) will be appreciated. They do not need AQ salt. And only buy active, and clear shrimp. Milky color is a bad sign, and these shrimp are usually active if healthy.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dmmeyer4 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have an amano shrimp and a cherry shrimp in with my Betta, i was worried about the cherry shrimp at first because he was following it around religiously i thought he was gonna kill it but its been a few weeks now and there both looking happy he doesn't pay any attention to them anymore...


----------



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd get more than you think you want. They are cheap, and don't have the best survival rate. Also, have plenty of hiding places just in case your betta is a little aggressive. For example, one of my bettas ate all the shrimp in the tank within a few days. My other betta, in another tank, doesn't bother the shrimp at all. I put 7 ghost shrimp in my shrimp only tank, 4 survived the transition.

I have a planted tank with shrimp only and I feed them some flakes every couple of days. The ones that survived the first transition into my tank seem able to withstand anything thereafter.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

I have 2 ghost shrimp left in my 10 gallon. They eat the leftover flakes from my platys and algae wafer that i put in for my snail. I don't give them any special care. They do love hanging out on my java moss and hornwort though. They keep it nice and clean. I would agree on getting more than you think you want. They have relatively no bioload and it's fun to watch them scurry around. The like hiding too, sometimes I won't see them for a few days.

I put one in with one of my betta and he ate it  Some won't though. But if they do, it's a nice snack. lol


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok. Can they climb up the side of the tank? And do they eat the fish's feces?


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Ok. Can they climb up the side of the tank? And do they eat the fish's feces?



Yes, and yes...

HOWEVER! *Yells enough to cause all the fish tanks to shake*

I've had my Ghost's for about 2 weeks now they do tend to go up and down the tank but I think it's because they are playing with their reflections in the glass. Much like your betta sometimes will play with it's reflection. I have several open spots on my tank that they could easily climb out from... so far so good. I've even watched them go to the surface but it was only to grab part of a plant and try to pull it down (Normally they fail and they comically fall and flail all the way down). 

For my 10gal I purchased 12... 2 weeks later I can COUNT 8-10 then again don't bother I don't see any shells of them and Drax doesn't seem to go after them so I bet all 12 are there just I never count them right. Some hide, some are always out. 
As for feeding... *Shrugs* I don't really even try, same as my mom when she feeds during the week while I'm at school. Drax watches you VERY closely when your at the tank (With his good eye too) and gobbles up anything you drop in. When feeding I do try and sink several pellets down while he's eating other pellets but if I'm not fast enough he'll then dive down and literally grab the pellets from the Shrimps hands He just ate the one my Egg Laden Shrimp (Bertha) was eating! HE STOLE FOOD FROM A MOTHER TOO BE! XD

But as I said... it's been a few weeks and most of the shrimp are still there, very glass like and healthy, so obviously their finding enough to eat on their own.

Also forgot to mention... 
More fun from my mother... at first she thought the Shrimp were creepy... "They look Like Spiders!" Two weeks later... she's like. "Oh it's so fun how they grab a pellet and run off with it! I get lost watching them sometimes!" 

From Creepy Spiders... to Adorable little Clowns... EVERYBODY LOVES TEH GHOSTIES!


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

Ghosties are fun little guys. Get the smallest ones as they're usually the youngest and they only live a year or two. They are actually not capable of leaving the water, so don't worry about them taking a trip around your house. They do eat fish feces. I have observed this because I like to stare at my fish instead of doing homework.  Be careful if you ever need to medicate your betta, as most fish meds will kill them. Overall, they're super easy to care for and really the only thing that will flat out kill them is dirty water. You know you're keeping a good, clean tank when you can get shrimp to thrive.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The smaller they are, the easier for your betta to eat. lol


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

But the larger they are, the sooner they die! Lol, it's a catch twenty-two! My reasoning when I got them was that if my betta tried to eat them at least he wouldn't choke to death. It seems harsh, but there you go. My guess is it depends on your betta. I've got little ones in with my boy and the only time they even notice each other is during feeding time when the shrimp come up to the top to try to steal the betta's food.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

It is fun to watch small ones grow up as well:-D


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

So which is better: pellets or algae wafers?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pellets! Ghost shrimp are primarily carnivorous. Algea makes up only a small part of their diet.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Do I HAVE to have live plants to keep them? I want to put some in my 3 gallon because Glitter spits out a lot of his food, and they would love that. I've heard conflicting things about whether or not they need live plants.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Also, do they need a bubler? I do have 3 live plants. Will they eat dead parts of a live plant?


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

They don't need live plants or a bubbler. I've never seen mine eat plants. Maybe if they were starving to death? They're really more carnivorous than anything. Just pinch off the dead parts of your plants. It's easier.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Ok. Can they climb up the side of the tank? And do they eat the fish's feces?


Yes they climb up the glass. Some of mine even try to hang upside down to get food on the surface during feeding time.

You don't have to worry bout them climbing out of the tank. Their legs are so skinny and cannot support their body mass outside of water. Noticed this right away when a ghost shrimp jumped out of the net of a petsmart employee. He was just a crumpled mess and couldn't move. Once the employee plopped him back in the tank he was fine again.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Crazykat said:


> *But the larger they are, the sooner they die!* Lol, it's a catch twenty-two! My reasoning when I got them was that if my betta tried to eat them at least he wouldn't choke to death. It seems harsh, but there you go. My guess is it depends on your betta. I've got little ones in with my boy and the only time they even notice each other is during feeding time when the shrimp come up to the top to try to steal the betta's food.


Correct. I read a ghost shrimp article stating these creatures only have a lifespan of 1.5 years average so get the smallest ones if you plan on keeping them awhile.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

This sounds really mean!!!! I think 1.5 years is just about perfect cuz I'm moving (across the country) in about 1.5 years... Like I said, really mean


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm getting 7 tomorrow!! Do I need to float the bag in the tank, and all that stuff? And do I need to take my betta out?
**********Please answer, I'm seriously getting them Tomorrow*************


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You should acclimate them just like you would for a Betta. You don't need to take your fish out first.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

*sigh* Petco only haad one that didn'y very good...


----------



## sticks (Feb 13, 2011)

My ghost shrimp may not be getting food. My betta is a pig if i put 10 pellets in he would eat all ten. I put in flake food and he lets that sink but it is makeing my tank dirty. What should i do?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

sticks said:


> My ghost shrimp may not be getting food. My betta is a pig if i put 10 pellets in he would eat all ten. I put in flake food and he lets that sink but it is makeing my tank dirty. What should i do?



You can still crush the pellets to powder and sprinkle lightly hoping the shrimp gets its fair share. Vacuum the flakes out if they're stuck there for more than five minutes.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

You can spot feed the shrimp. Distract your betta with another pellet, and sink one right on top of the shrimp.


----------



## sticks (Feb 13, 2011)

I no longer worry about my shrimp getting food. My betta killed all 4 one at a time in a lil over a week. Good thing i didnt get the cherrys i saw for $9 a shrimp.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

:-DI got all 7:-D
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They went in well, though 2-3 did stay out of water 15-25 seconds.:-( That should be okay though?
Russell seems to be okay, he didn't even notice when I put them in, so that was good. He bothered 2 for a minute, saw me watching then just left them alone. They all seem fine(clear, no green sacs). So, All is well

Mission Accomplished!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmmm... No one has posted back...

Well, all is going well, one love my fliter (don't wory, I have the Fluval Edge Pre-Filter thingy, it's safe) and another loves this huge crater in the gravel. Three just like to hang out where I feed them. On the afternoon of the 2nd day with them, I saw all 7 (miracle?) and they all are still fine. I'll try to take some pics and hopefullyupload them...


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> You can spot feed the shrimp. Distract your betta with another pellet, and sink one right on top of the shrimp.


Only works a few times... They LEARN! 

Drax doesn't seem to go for that anymore because he KNOWS food will come and he'll miss it if he goes over to you distracting him. 

It's getting harder and harder to trick him to the point where I just want to scream at him ... WHAT? It's annoying to have 10 pellets floating halfway down and he swims over and just starts picking the pellets off before the shrimp even realize it.


----------



## IamOpening (Mar 6, 2011)

sticks said:


> I no longer worry about my shrimp getting food. My betta killed all 4 one at a time in a lil over a week. Good thing i didnt get the cherrys i saw for $9 a shrimp.


That's very unfortunate that your betta killed all your shrimp. 
I'm sorry that happened! 
At least he got some hardy snacks.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

So, one has passed...


----------



## zeeby (Mar 8, 2011)

For ghost shrimp, it is best if the temperature is closer to 78 than 80 degrees and plenty of hiding places. They are also super sensitive to water quality and just a small amount of ammonia in the water can kill them. The only have a lifespan of 1.5 years so go for the smaller ones when purchasing.

sorry about your loss fishman12


----------



## nmaybyte (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder if chitin breaks down into ammonia? I had one molt during the night and I thought he'd turn around and eat his shell but I guess he didn't.


----------

